# Die Minis war "Habe heute einen Mini gebaut"



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren  mache ich jetzt zur weiteren Dokumentation hier unter 
neuer Überschrift die Fortführung 
Die Anfänge der Minis findet Ihr hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...nen-miniteich-gebaut.41602/page-2#post-466054

...und hier mal wieder aktuelle Entwicklungsfotos.
Im Saatmini ist jetzt auch Buchweizen erschienen und im Kräutermini blüht neben Kamille und Heilziest nun auch der Koriander. Im Strandmini musste ich jetzt schon 2 x die Schwimmblätter (__ Wasserlinsen?) abfischen und in die Tümpel umsetzen, weil sie sich so gigantisch vermehrt hatten:


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tanny


Was soll der Quatsch ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Juli 2014)

Hi

Definiere mal


Patrick K schrieb:


> Quatsch



Grüße Michael


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juli 2014)

das da


> Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren  mache ich jetzt zur weiteren Dokumentation hier unter
> neuer Überschrift die Fortführung


seit wann macht man das so ?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Juli 2014)

Ich wars nicht...

 Nee Tanny, ma h doch Deinen alten Tread weiter, dann hast Du alles zusammen und ein lieb gemeintes Scherzlein.


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Patrick und Thomas, 
ich habe den "Scherz" nicht persönlich aufgefasst....aber ich fand schon, dass 
da durchaus eine "gerechtfertigte Kritik" drin steckte. 
Fakt ist, dass jeder, der den Thread nicht von Anfang an verfolgt hatte, wenn er die Überschrift liest davon ausgehen muss, 
daß da jemand gerade eben einen Teich gezaubert hat. 
Also die Überschrift ist schon irreführend (hätte ich gleich am Anfang besser formulieren sollen). 
Für die meisten ist es sicher unproblematisch, wenn man eben mal in das Thema klickt und dann zurück. 
Aber es gibt immer noch einige wenige - und dazu zähle ich auch - die verfügen über eine vorsintflutliche 
I-Net Verbindung. 
Da kann man schonmal locker 4-5 Minuten (unübertrieben) vor seinem Rechner sitzen und drauf warten, 
dass er den in der Übersicht angeklickten Thread öffnet...und dann ist man auf Seite xy und wartet nochmal 
ein paar Minuten, bis man endlich den Anfang hat. 
Also ich bin auch immer froh, wenn die Threads das beinhalten, was die Überschrift verspricht....
...deswegen empfand ich Deinen Kommentar, Thomas, als gute Anregung. 

Also wenn es Euch allen nichts ausmacht, belassen wir es jetzt so wie es ist ? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Juli 2014)

Ach du sch... ab jetzt gibtsnkeine neuen Teiche mehr bei Dir zu sehen...


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

doch - wenn es mir wieder in dn Kopf kommt und ich spontan was Neues beginne, 
dann hole ich natürlich für den "Baubericht" das alte Thema wieder hoch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juli 2014)

was meinst du wenn das jeder macht , dann findet hier keiner mehr irgend was , du hast über 1600 Klicks im Alten Fred sollen die immer wieder die Story suchen , wenn sich irgend was ändert

find ich nicht ganz so gut, wenn es einer interesiert soll er wie alle anderen den ganzen Fred lesen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2014)

@ patrick ...ohje, das sind jetzt wieder technische Fragen, die ich überhaupt nicht überblicke. 
Mag sein, dass das ein gutes Argument ist. 
ich habe keine Ahnung und schlage vor, wir warten mal ab, bis sich einer der Mods 
hierher verirrt und die oder der könnte ja mal sagen, was aus Forumssicht sinnvoller ist 
und dann ggf. die Threads wieder zusammenführen oder was auch immer. 
Ich habe das eigentlich nur den anderen erleichtern  - nicht noch komplizierter machen wollen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (8. Juli 2014)

Hier mal wieder neueste Bilder

In meinem STrandmini blüht es fleißig 

       

Im Kräutermini blüht jetzt fast alles:

   

und im Saatmini gibt es jetzt auch Buchweizen


----------

